# 1965 MF 165 Aux Hydraulic Valve



## idhawkdriver (Aug 8, 2016)

First time posting as all the questions I've had so far have been answered. Until now. My 3 spool hydraulic valve in front of the seat has developed a crack. When I use the left-most lever to adjust my 3 point arms, fluid comes out of a hairline crack right on the top of the valve. I'm wanting to remove the valve so the guys in my shop can attempt to patch the crack. I cannot find any information on the steps to do this. Other than removing the bolts and lifting the valve assembly off, are there any steps to take that would alleviate problems following re-assembly?

I'll attach pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is a straightforward process of removal. If the repair does not go as well because of cast warping durong the welding process, a new exact fit valve is available here: http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/19833A92_Hydraulic-Valve-Manifold_16106.htm


----------



## idhawkdriver (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you for that link. I hope I don't make a $700 mistake!


----------



## idhawkdriver (Aug 8, 2016)

So taking the valve off wasn't as dramatic as I thought it was going to be. Three bolts, and done. But we did find some cracks in the manifold:


----------

